# Setting up Airtel Static IP.



## dreams (Sep 27, 2008)

Techies,

I have got a static Ip from Airtel. I need to know how to set it up. Below is the existing connection details.

We have 25 computers powered by Airtel.
From the broadband modem a switch/hub is connected.
From the switch/hub the client computers are connected.

Now we have got a static IP, i need it to be setup in my computer.

All the other computers will act as clients using dhcp.

The airtel guy who came to configure the static ip told abt NAT and Bridging. If this is the case, how should I configure Airtel bb for the static IP.

By configuring my computer with static IP, I should be able to access my computer from outside too.

Pls help me out.

T i A


----------



## ilugd (Sep 27, 2008)

unfortunately, the adsl modem cum router is the device with the static ip. You system will have a different ip in accordance with your internal network. Static ip means that your modem's ip will not change after each reboot etc.

From what i understand from your query, you actually want to access a particular port on your system from the outside world. In that case, open up *<routeripprobably-192.168.1.1>/main.html and look for the section virtual servers.

In my router it is under Advanced Setup>NAT>Virtual Servers


----------



## dreams (Sep 27, 2008)

^^ then what is the use of the static IP we got from Airtel??? We even got a new telephone connection for that. The series is 122. Is this a proper static IP? Can't this IP be configured in my Computer??


----------



## ilugd (Sep 28, 2008)

it is useful. for eg, common use would be to run a web server, a mail server or a ssh server on your system. You can just set up virtual port routing to your system on the router/modem.

The router has the static ip and your system has an internal ip which is static like 192.168.1.x

Even though 192.168.1.x seems like not the static ip, for all practical purposes, if you set up virtual servers to route incoming port connections for the above mentioned server ports to your system's ports, to the outside world, it just looks like they are connecting to the 122.xxxx address. They do not know that the router is making virtual routing to your system. They will think that your system is at the 122.xxx address.

It is definitely useful since the modem is not given a new ip address every time it is connected to the airtel servers. So it can be connected to from the internet on the same ip address.


----------



## dreams (Sep 28, 2008)

^^ how should I do the above process??? Virtual servers???


----------



## ilugd (Sep 28, 2008)

check the second paragraph in my first response.


> From what i understand from your query, you actually want to access a particular port on your system from the outside world. In that case, open up *<routeripprobably-192.168.1.1>/main.html and look for the section virtual servers.


----------



## dreams (Sep 29, 2008)

^^ makes sense..but can't the static ip be configured to a particular computer say the static ip be configured in my computer??


----------



## ilugd (Sep 29, 2008)

i hope i don't confuse you, but let me try to explain. 

The layout is like this
[your computer] -- [modem/router] -- [[internet]]

ok, so you could set a static ip on your own computer say 192.168.1.10, and it is static. but that is not what is shown to the internet. The modem has the static ip given by airtel say 122.x.x.x. That is what is seen by the internet. Functionally if you set up virtual servers, if a computer on the internet say, mine, wants to connect to your computer's port 80 (website) and the modem is routing, when my computer connnects to port 80 on 122.x.x.x (the modem) it is routed automatically to your comptuer 192.168.1.5. So my computer is connecting to 122.x.x.x and that is what it knows. but behind the scene, your computer is responding even thought it is another ip address.

As for your query if it is possible to directly configure your computer to connect, you would have to remove the middle man, ie the adsl router, and for that your comptuer shoudl have some card to understand adsl signals. Of possibly you adsl router might have a usb port. i am not sure how that works since i have never tried that.

As a disclaimer, this is just how i understand the technology. The terms i use may not be technically correct, but i hope the idea is communicated.


----------



## dreams (Sep 29, 2008)

I could understand your logic..but normally when someone is goin to give access to their computer they give the static ip, i.e., 122 series or 10 series. But no one will give the 192 series since many know it is not the static ip.

I just want to understand how this 122 or 10 series of ip is got. Or this is not possible with Airtel BB?? cos the Airtel guy told that the computer which is gonna act as a server will be having the 122 static IP and the client computers connecting to it will be having the dhcp enabled with 192 series.

Then how the above is possible??


----------



## ilugd (Sep 29, 2008)

What the airtel guy said confuses me too. probably he doesn't know what he is talking about.

OK, few clarifications, when you mean access to computer do you mean, ssh, vnc, http, ftp, telnet etc? which one. Each one of these has a port. You need to forward that port to enable access. When you do that, computers on the internet will be able to access your computer with the 122.x.x.x ip address even thought your computer itself has the ip address 192.168.1.5, say. What happens is when the modem gets a client trying to connect to its port which has forwarding set, it will forward that request to your computer. it is completely transparent.

As for how it is got? You said you already got it. To see your current ip address visit *whatismyip.com/


----------



## kin.vachhani (Sep 29, 2008)

man make your adsl modem come router a dhcp server.There is an option for it. you can configure it through *192.168.0.1 user:admin pass:admin. Now attach your adsl with your hub or switch. Attach computer through lan wire to hub or switch, set ip in series of 192.168.0.2/254 set dns writen on adsl and u are done. U can connect as many pc as u want.


----------



## dreams (Sep 29, 2008)

Let me be more clear.
My company employees will most the time be in travel. They goto client places. If they need any data then they call us up and we send them thru emails. I want this to stop. What I am trying to attain is, when we get a static IP and configure it in our Server, they should access the server and get the data themselves rather than asking us. 

Also we have another branch in Chennai. We are using a attendance software(Web based) which will be installed in the Server. They should access the software installed in the Server and login their attendance.

As you said, I will configure my 192.168.0.15 to my static IP 122.
If a person A in our client place puts the 192.168.0.15 IP and tries to access, normally many companies will be having dhcp enabled, it has the same series as we are using. Don't you think the 192 series the person A using is used in the client place?? then what happens?

For the above purpose only we even bought the Static IP.

How the above should be attained??


----------



## ilugd (Oct 31, 2008)

So @dreams did it work? I have recently got an airtel static ip and it is working fine for me. You could try visiting www.jsemmanuel.com . That is on my home system and it is on static ip.

Update: jsemmanuel.com is on shared hosting now.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 31, 2008)

Man dreams you're all mixed up
Your router has two interfaces, and external interface and an internal interface. The external interface is seen on the www as an IP address, which is usually assigned dynamically by the ISP, unless you buy a static IP as you have in your case. The internal interface of bb routers usually have the IP of 192.168.1.1
This is why you usually assign IPs of the PCs connected to this router as 192.168.1.2, 192.168.1.3, etc. They should be in the same range 192.168.1.x
Now the router (routes traffic), between the two interfaces. However, if you set up a server, it should know that incoming http requests at port 80 should be routed to a particular internal IP (of one of your PCs acting as the server). This is known as NAT (Network Address Translation). Normally, routers show their admin page at port 80. This will have to be overridden so as to display the web page from the designated internal IP. AirTel should be able to tell you how to do this, it varies slightly from router to router.


----------

